
For software developers: must-read before moving from the US to Europe - Lexandrit
http://relocateme.eu/blog/922-2/
======
it_prof
Great that English is enough for many companies and I could relocate to EU!
Good article, thanks.

~~~
k__
In my experience, the English is better in the north of the EU than in the
south and better in bigger cities than in smaller villages.

But the big cities in the south are still better than the small villages in
the north.

------
world_it
I'm ready to take a 50-75% pay cut if I work 3 days a week)

~~~
k__
I'm from Germany and I was horrified when I learned about the working
conditions in the USA.

2 weeks holiday a year and no paid sick leave.

On the other hand, I haven't met any dev that makes 100k a year, haha.

------
0391f724a5
If I do love beer then what EU contry can offer best salary for c/c++
developer?

~~~
andrewstetsenko
If u wanna earn more - Switzerland is your best friend. However, it's 2 hours
flight from almost every part of Europe to the best and rather cheap beer in
Prague.

------
andrewstetsenko
"Thus, be ready to take a 50-75% pay cut"

------
Python-dev
Thanks for your tips, guys!

